# Relais ansteuern



## mitchih (11 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage die nicht umbedingt der Automatisierungstechnik zuzuordnen ist.

Ich soll für unsere Feuerwehr eine Software entwickeln, die Anhand eines Alarmtextes verschiedene Relais ansteuert.

Ich habe bereits eine Software welche den Alamrtext auf einem PC Bildschirm zur Anzeige bringt. Diese verfügt auch über eine API

Diese funktioniert folgendermassen:

"dmetosms macht nen server auf dem hinterlegten tcp-port auf
du must nur nen Programm haben, welches sich als client an diesem tcp-port anmeldet...
bei erfolgreicher anmeldung kommt ne willkomensnachricht
bei einem alarm schickt das Programm einen Text in diesem Format:
$"Nachricht"$"Nummer1"$"Nummer2"$...$"letzte Nummer"§
$Einsatzalarm Voerde Zimmerbr.$01520465xxx$"

Mein Problem ist, das ich nicht weiß wie ich das Problem anfassen soll.

Ich komme aus der SPS Welt dort sind mir zwar alle Sprachen bekannt, aber mit PC Programmierung hatte ich bisher nichts zu tun.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen?
Also die UR Sofware ist mit Delphi geschrieben. Ich denke aber das ich auch jede andere Sprache verwenden kann. Kann jemand eine Empfehlung aussprechen??

Nochmal zur Funktion:
Bei Text x,Y oder z soll z.B. Relais 1 anziehen ( Relaiskarte an COM oder LPT)
Bei Text a,b soll Relais 2 anziehen. Relais 3 soll immer anziehen (Licht)

Nicht das das hier so aussieht als wenn ich eine fertige Software wollte, ich bin vielmehr daran interessiert sol langsam in die PC Programmierung einzusteigen. Und da bietet sich dieses Projekt an.
Danke für eure unterstützung


----------



## ronnie.b (15 Dezember 2007)

Hallo

Also, ich könnte Visual Basic empfehlen. Ist recht einfach zu lernen.
VB 2005 kann kostenlos runtergeladen werden. 

Damit sollte man das hinkriegen.

Ronnie


----------

